# Look what they're selling on CL!



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/1029815631.html

I never even knew there was a bison ranch in NC. I want one! Think it'd get along with the Boers? :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to know why there is that much snow in NC :?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

:shrug: They must've taken the pics during the big snow storm we had a few weeks ago.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh neat! I love bison! I've always wanted a small breeding herd, but never enough time to manage such an animal. My mini goats are tuff enough to keep up with! There is a big herd of bison just down the road from us. They breed and sell them. It's so fun to drive by and see the new calves during spring. They're a very neat creature.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

we have alot of buffalo ranhces up here. but they sell them for alot more than $650, more like a few thousand. lol. love 'em


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:greengrin: 
Our neighbors raise bison, we can see them out our back window, they are very interesting animals. One day when we were driving home from going shopping in the dark, and a stampede of 20-30 of them went across the road in front of us, they ruined the corn fields on both sides, was a bit odd and very load. And one other day my brother and I were driving home from fishing and we were just talking to each other about the lakes and out of the ditch came a huge bull buffalo, we missed it by a foot, and it kicked a bunch of gravel on my brothers car. Quite amusing after we regained our heads. Not that I can pick on the owners, as our elk have gotten out how many times..

And oddly enough, the town closest to where I live is called Benson.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

we have a couple of farms here. There is on between coupville and oak harbor just south of the base....they sell meat and stuff.
And then another farm up north in lyman. They have a processing plant and butcher and sell meat from their farm. We went out to see that one as my aunt is really good friends with the people. The babies were darkling. They had one male that was huge. He towered over the rest of them. Stood a good twelve inches taller then any other animal. some of them had white faces too. they were really neat.
bBut i can't imagine raising them over goats! 
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We have several farms around here also. From what they have said they are very hard to keep in a fence. I think they are just beautiful.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow buffalo :drool:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We actually raised Bison in our family and it was quite fun...but a lot of work. They all passed away and we never got more but I'll always remember them.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I just like the look of them. No bison on the coast though-land is too pricey.


----------

